# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Литературный процесс глазами мужчины

## Irina

*Литературный процесс глазами мужчины*
Когда мужчина смотрит на женщину, он всегда обращает внимание на... не будем об этом, тем более, что первый взгляд не несет в себе особо информационной нагрузки. Гораздо больше интересных подробностей о потенциальной девушке мечты можно узнать, взглянув на её книжную полку, а точнее на то, что на ней стоит.

*Любовный роман*

Большинство нетленных шедевров, повествующих о том, что некая хрупкая и прекрасная, честная и непорочная, но очень бедная девушка нашла своего принца, отвоевав его у целого мира, выходит из-под пера скучающих, ОЧЕНЬ скучающих домохозяек, которым для начала было бы совсем неплохо окончить хоть какой-нибудь факультет. Здесь можно долго и с задором раскатывать асфальтовым катком целые поколения такого рода писательниц, но я, пожалуй, воздержусь, потому что книжная мафия не дремлет. Если исходить из того, что сладенькое любовное чтиво действует на чувствительный женский мозг примерно так же, как тяжелые наркотики, вызывающие зависимость, то и методы воздействия у формирований, охраняющих издательский бизнес тоже должны быть весьма суровыми.

Ещё в школе нас с вами учили, что любое литературное произведение должно сеять разумное, доброе и вечное, поэтому давайте дружно подумаем, что можно почерпнуть из среднестатистического романа про испепеляющую страсть.

Вариант номер один: технологию выращивания и культивирования в себе большого и светлого чувства. Особенно типичен этот случай для девочек - подростков, которые обнаружили прелестный томик какой-нибудь "Запретной страсти" с софт-порно картинкой на обложке где-нибудь в обширной библиотеке у бабушки, хотя вспышки этого заболевания возможны и в более позднем возрасте.

И вот, девочки нетленный роман читают, а затем приходят к выводу, что у них должно быть именно так. Далее возможны следующие версии: либо девочка садится на стул и начинает упорно ждать того самого единственного, который придет и сорвет её бутон, либо, хищно зыркая по сторонам, начинает сама искать достойный объект, на который можно обрушить киловатты своей любви (обычно находит, но это уже совсем другая история).

Вариант номер два: девочка повзрослевшая и умудренная опытом, но в отличие от первого случая, никак не озабоченная высокими идеалами светлых чувств. Она уже многое видела в этой жизни и выяснила опытным путем, что механизм "дам - не дам", живо описанный в любовных романах, по сей день является верным средством для управления мужчинами: "Как бы ни дрожал его нефритовый стержень, в своё бархатное лоно я его не пущу до свадьбы (до покупки шубы, бриллиантового колье и т.д.)"

*Иронический детектив*

Не менее тяжелый случай - детективы, иронические и не очень. Временами у меня возникает ощущение, что авторы такого рода произведений на самом деле втихую глумятся над читателями, проводя негласный конкурс на самое идиотское название и самое нелепое имя для главного героя. По такому случаю у меня тоже есть пара идей. Например, почему бы не назвать очередную нетленку "Педикюр для Бабы Яги", или "Суп - лапша из лягушачьих лапок"? А главную героиню наречь Прасковьей Удавленниковой, или Утопленниковой, кому как больше нравится. (Если через пару месяцев вы увидите на прилавках книжных магазинов новинки с такими названиями, в которых будет рассказываться, как отважная Прасковья разоблачила обезумевшего повара- маньяка, а потом раскрыла дело о борделе, замаскированном под салон красоты, пожалуйста сообщите об этом автору статьи.)

Женщина, увлекающаяся детективами становится мнительной, при пропаже любимых колготок начинает подозревать криминальную подоплеку и тому подобные гадости. По результатам затянувшихся поисков вполне может обнаружить в багажнике вашей машины автомат с подствольником, парочку трупов и полкило героина, даже если раньше всего этого там не лежало.
*
Гламурный роман*

А теперь, когда всех убил садовник, перейдем к следующей разновидности литературы, отпугивающей мужчин не хуже, чем ваша мама в соседней комнате. Это сравнительно новый вид психологического оружия - гламурные романы, повествующие о том, что богатые не просто плачут, а прямо-таки ревут в голос. Происходит это примерно в таком ключе: " Он мой муж. Я его жена. Я его люблю. Он меня нет. Пойду куплю новую сумочку Прада. Нет, Прада уже не актуально, куплю Гуччи. Гуччи меня всегда успокаивают.". Из романов этой категории мы также сможем легко узнать много нового про лазерную коррекцию линии губ, что летать на шопинг в Милан безумно скучно, да и вообще, Феррари - безумно неудобная машина.

Такие книги мужчины не любят по вполне объективной причине: выводить впечатлительную женщину из депрессии, вызванной литературными потугами очередной рублевской жены, безумно дорого.

*И другие клинические случаи*

Используя эти и другие данные, продвинутые мужчины научились выделять еще несколько типов литературы, которая является почти стопроцентным признаком опасной девушки. Так, в случае если на женской книжной полке обнаруживается, простите за выражение, Хайдеггер, то нормальная особь мужского пола скорее всего тут же начнет спасаться бегством. Возможно, данная конкретная особь не особо в курсе, кто такой этот самый Хайдеггер. Возможно, данная конкретная особь не в восторге от перспективы долгими зимними вечерами обсуждать нюансы речевых конструкций культового автора.

Милые девушки! Если вы читаете Хайдеггера, Ницше и не путаете Гадамера и Гайдара (который "Чук и Гек"), то ни в коем случае не признавайтесь в этом мужчине. Потому что в данном случае ему будет очень затруднительно демонстрировать свой интеллект и, гладя вас по пушистой головке, говорить: "Люблю тебя, дурочку". А ведь вы ждете от мужчины именно этого, а вовсе не долгих и жарких диспутов о постструктурализме и неоконструктивизме. (Если да, то прощай, наша встреча была ошибкой).

Также бытует мнение, что девушки - поклонницы фэнтези держат за шкафом меч, собственноручно выстроганный из лыжи, а по выходным таскают свою вторую половину в лес - охотиться на орков. Среднестатистический мужчина тут же начинает ощущуать острую нехватку мускулов в положенных местах а также жалеть, что слишком много времени проводил за чтением Хайдеггера с девушкой из предыдущего абзаца.

Наличие на полке книг «Программируем на PHP», «Linux - это просто» указывает на то, что перед нами не девушка, а переодетый системный администратор, и он затащил вас к себе в гости с единственной целью: пить с вами пиво и заставлять играть с ним в линейку, или вовку. После всего этого у вас будет реальный шанс прочитать о себе на башорге.

Если девушка читает Сорокина, то она точно не понравится вашей маме, потому что кому вообще может понравится девушка, читающая Сорокина? Разве что самому Сорокину.

Девушки, дочитавшие данный текст, могут заподозрить автора в махровом шовинизме и что из всех книг он готов видеть только "100 рецептов вкусной и здоровой пищи" и вообще KINDER! KÜCHEN! KIRCHE!.. но это не так. Все знакомые автора - милые интеллигентные начитанные барышни, одна так и вообще филолог (может, и не одна, но остальные умело скрывают). И на самом деле, все вышеперечисленные случаи не являются такими уж непоправимыми по сравнению с ситуацией, когда на полке у девушки вместо книг стройными рядами расставлены мягкие игрушки и косметика. В качестве тонкого намека, такой девушке я бы пожалуй подарил азбуку. На прощание.

----------


## Irina

> Милые девушки! Если вы читаете Хайдеггера, Ницше и не путаете Гадамера и Гайдара (который "Чук и Гек"), то ни в коем случае не признавайтесь в этом мужчине. Потому что в данном случае ему будет очень затруднительно демонстрировать свой интеллект и, гладя вас по пушистой головке, говорить: "Люблю тебя, дурочку". А ведь вы ждете от мужчины именно этого, а вовсе не долгих и жарких диспутов о постструктурализме и неоконструктивизме. (Если да, то прощай, наша встреча была ошибкой).


Вот и читай после этого хорошие книги

----------

